# Micro-Dermabrasion for young skin?



## Rank_as (Mar 27, 2006)

deleted


----------



## lara (Mar 29, 2006)

Micro-dermabrasion should not be performed on young skin unless it's in medically supervised setting. 

I've seen too many young women do cosmetic micro-dermabrasion at home or through unscrupulous beauty therapists, get hooked on the temporary sensation it provides and thoroughly destroy their previously healthy skin. 

Use a fine micro-polishing scrub once a week, and go to a proper skincare technician and see about your dry skin and mild scarring. They'll hook you up with the right products and give health/lifestyle tips to correct your skin in the long term, not give you a damaging quick fix.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 29, 2006)

deleted


----------



## suebabyhappymeal (Mar 31, 2006)

My friend, who is 22 like me, had microdermabrasion performed by a surgeon.
She had a course of microdermabrasion and laser to help with acne scars.

Personally, I think the microdermabrasion kits and scrubs are useless.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 4, 2006)

So are proper microdermabrasion sessions carried out with the proper thing at clinics safe and not damaging?

And are all the micro d kits out there bad for the skin?


----------

